

Tech Entrepreneurs Get a Hand Pairing Up - jmalter
http://on.wsj.com/OQgJ47
WSJ talks to startup founders finding each other through FounderDating and it's gaining popularity.
======
jjacobson
We just got access to Founder Dating in Las Vegas. It's a great resource. I
enjoy not getting pitched by biz people looking for developers, but instead
have meaningful conversations about starting up businesses.

And long walks on the beach.

------
austenallred
I was a bit confused as to what Founder Dating was. It's not actually a single
"meet up," but rather an online community.

We opened up Founder Dating for SLC in just a few hours. I love the program,
and those behind it seem super sharp. The reasons I'm a fan:

1\. 50/50 tech/biz. Everyone knows the ratios are usually not this way, but
something awesome happens when tech founders aren't outrageously outnumbered.

2\. Exclusivity. This might not be the right word, but having some control
over who is in is very valuable.

------
commagere
Founder Dating consistently does a great job in keeping the quality up as they
open in each city. Agreed that the exclusivity aspect of it is one of the most
valuable aspects.

------
jahewson
Linking to content behind a pay wall is really annoying...

~~~
jmalter
you can get beyond the paywall by copy/pasting the article title into google
(almost all the time) The WSJ decides what's behind the paywall...

------
soma451
Always impressed with the people I meet who are involved with FD.

I did it a couple years back and had a terrific experience.

